# Nanobattery with 10x Li-ion capacity patented



## mailint

"_In December 2007, researchers at Stanford university reported creating a lithium ion battery with 10 times the current capacity through using silicon nanowires deposited on stainless steel as the anode. The battery takes advantage of the fact that silicon can hold large amounts of lithium, and eliminates the longstanding problem of cracking by the small size of the wires"_

Read here: http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/12/071219103105.htm


----------



## sortafast

sweet, but how long will it take to get to market? Would be nice to have a 5000mAh CR123A. Probably cost $50 a piece or better though


----------



## AndyTiedye

You could run something like The Beast off of 2 of them.


----------



## DM51

There is already a thread about this here.


----------



## mailint

DM51 said:


> There is already a thread about this here.


 

Ah, sorry! this thread can be closed then


----------

